# Antique Chain Saw - Mono Line?



## snowmoboyle (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone hear of this beast? made in Springfield - can send some pic's to someone if they've heard of it? email me [email protected]


----------



## oldsaw (Oct 23, 2006)

They made lots of different models. I have a "later" model made for Wards, actually a very well built saw, used to think it was a monster when I was a kid, now, it's just "decent sized".

Mark


----------

